# Quality vs Price?



## Rick Acker

Here's one for you? Let's say you finally get that trophy duck, fish, deer, etc. that you want mounted! What's more important to you? A taxidermist that can do it the cheapest possible...Or a quality job that you might pay a little more for! The reason I bring this up, it seems like everytime I hear somebody talking about getting something mounted...The first thing out of their mouth is...Where can I get this done cheaply! And, I have to laugh...Because, they are the same guys that spend thousands of dollars for the best possible equipment for their hunts or fishing outings, and then when they finally get that trophy...They don't want to spend the money to get the best possible product! It doesn't make sence to me?


----------



## zogman

Quality without a doubt........... :beer: 
I've even been known to give a tip.
It's a lifetime investment.


----------



## WingedShooter7

Quality not price unless its up in the 1,500


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

Quality, but if it is your first time to a particular taxidermy do a background check. I took an odd pheasant to a big name outfit and they did a nice job until 6 months later it turned into a pile of grease. Check references, it may save a trophy from going south later.

If you find a good one, stick with him ( or her). I've been using the same guy for 20+ years, used someone else and felt guilty as hell and paid for it later with a ruined trophy.

:2cents:


----------



## Rick Acker

4Curl,

If grease was dripping from the seam(I'm assuming) whoever did it, did not do a very good job fleshing...Which is one of the most important elements of taxidermy...After you skin the bird, all of the fat has to be removed...either by a wire wheel(which I use and most do) or by hand...This is a very teadious process and unfortunatly for you...It sounds like somebody took a short cut and you payed for it in the end! Check your references like you said! I am surprised that happened to you in Bismarck though...I know most of those guys out there, but maybe your bird ended up with some newbie!


----------



## Field Hunter

Want to hear a horror story relating to why you might want to get a good taxidermist?

I brought a nice mallard to a local "taxidermist" and looked over the work he had hanging in his shop.....looked great! Left the mallard and told him the way I wanted it posed. When I picked it up, I was furious. The duck had been mounted in the basic pose against the wall....no where near what I had asked for and was not well done at all with the wings and head all wrong. I asked him how this could have turned out this way when the work he had on display was so nice....answer...."I guess that the kid that I have helping me (learning taxidermy) miust have done that one" I ould never had paid and would have told him what to do with it if it hadn't have been one of the first mallards my son had shot.

Anyway...I learned the hard way that taxidery is an Art. Don't make the same mistake I made....find a reputable tax. and stay with them for all your mounts.


----------



## woodpecker

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Goldy's Pal

I definately need to figure out the how to post a picture. :roll: I feel lucky too in that I found a retired guy who works out of his basement and does excellent work for half the cost of some bigger named places. I like to take in a picture, (mark the page in a book) sort of thing. I got a hen and drake hooded merganser mounted together and being that they are fish eaters I went to a bait shop and picked up an artificial minnow for about .50 cents and had him mount it in the mouth of the hen like she just picked it out of the water. Turned out sweet. He has some nice mounts of his own on his basement wall that I have said I wanted done just like that and he did it. Drake Can flying tipped in from the wall is a good one he did for me. wink: For you guys who want a bull can mount)

I definately would pay the extra for quality, they are a trophy that you wanna enjoy looking at for the rest of your life and not be looking at it in disappointment, and I take pride in showing his work/my trophy off in my home to friends and family. In that sense a taxidermist to me is like a good partner in a project and you work together to achieve what your after in a mount.


----------



## Rick Acker

Hey Goldy...who's gonna win tonight? Payback UND? No, I don't want to bet this time!


----------



## Goldy's Pal

I donno but the pep rally starts around 3:00 in my garage. Bring your Maroon and gold and join in, the U marching band will be just a crankin'. :beer:

I'm a little worried about the payback the Sioux will be looking for. It is only January but both teams could really use these points. I'll say split.
:beer:


----------



## Michelles_Taxidermy

I just got into a debat with a few people the other day about price and turn around time. You would have had to be in the discusion but it pretty much boiled down to: " I should be able to get my deer head back in 1 or 2 months after I bring it to you for 1/2 the cost of what you charge.

I broke it down to them like this. This is for an average Whitetail Shoulder Mount.

MATERILAS
Tanning .................................... $36 
Form......................................... $40
Salt .......................................... $2
Eye's......................................... $9
Bondo, Clay, staples, Hide Past.... $7
Earlinners................................... $8 (optional bondo can be used)
Shipping.....................................$15
--------------------------------------------------------------
Total $117 ( This does not include utilities or labor )

LABOR

30 minues to cape it off the skull
1.5 hours to flesh turn and salt
1 hour to prep form and cape
5 hours to mount
2 hours in finnish work

-------------------------------------
10 hours @ $15 an hour

And the biggest hang up. Your trophy is not the only one in the taxidermists freezer!



> Field Hunter Posted: Fri Jan 13, 2006 10:37 am
> ...."I guess that the kid that I have helping me (learning taxidermy) miust have done that one"


 I hear a few people a year say a taxidermist wouldn't have such a long wait if they would hire someone. Who are we going to hire? Who could we hire right off the street that we could put right to work in the shop and not have to watch them and make sure it was done right? We would have to train them and that would cut into our mounting time. Making us further behind til we got the individual trained.... Which could take atleast a year if not longer.

When it comes down to it. You get what you pay for. Their are exceptions. Their are taxidermists that do very good work cheaper than other locals because they do it as a side buisness and for the love of the art. Thats why you need to check out every taxidermist and ask questions. You wouldn't just drop your car off to the first shade tree mechanic you come to would you? Or call the first person that was refered to you to baby sit your kids?


----------



## Rick Acker

I totally agree with you and welcome to the forum. Some of the best taxidermists I know, just do it on the side. They do it strictly for the art and not to make money in an assembly line business. With that being said, there are many full-time taxidermists that are incredible as well! Jim Benson in E.G.F is one of those guys. Probably not a better all around taxidermist in the area. There's no species of animals that he doesn't do well.
I myself strictly do birds(Also on the side) and I probably put way to much time into each bird...If I ever wanted to be profitable. But including the extra's is important to me. Nothing beats good detail. Some customers will pay for it...some won't. I cater to guys who want the extra's.


----------



## Michelles_Taxidermy

I do everything EXCEPT Waterfowl. Havn't done any african but that will come once I get my client base up more. I like to think I specialize in Deer and Wild Hogs. I don't compete in competitions so I can say I do specialize in anything, lol. So I have been told. I willpost a few pictures up of some of my deer.


----------



## bigpaws

I go for quality as time is a commodity to me and check endoresements and profiles before investment. :beer:


----------



## midwesthunts

There is a reason that Taxidermist's price varies greatly.. Everyone one i know in My Area Goes through different companies.. Uses different techniques some have shops, some dont, some tan others dry mount.. some use cheap ugly eyes some use exspensive good looking eyes..
Some charge $200 Others Charge $500.. michelles labor hours and mine are greatly different but our supply cost are somewhat the same.. She does great work by the way.

MATERIAlS 
Tanning .................................... $10
Form......................................... $40 
Salt .......................................... $2 
Eye's......................................... $15
Bondo, Clay, staples, Hide Past.... $8 
(optional bondo can be used) 
Shipping.....................................$15 
-------------------------------------------------------------- 
Total $90 ( This does not include utilities or labor )

LABOR

1 hour to hang deer, talk to customer, cape it ,take measurements then cape it off the skull 
3 hours to flesh turn and salt 
1 hour to prep form and cape 
10 hours to mount 
2 hours in finnish work 
10 hours for tanning and fleshing
------------------------------------- 
27 hours @ $15 an hour

Total labor $405

Total labor $405
+ = $499.00 
Total supplies $94

Oh Wait then you have shop bills, AKA (overhead)
Rent 
Electric
Water 
Phone
Advertising
Propane
Insurance on shop and mounts
Health Insurance

I however Just do taxidermy on the side and not as a main income and probably spend way more time on them than i should .. I'm currently charging $350 a deer and do it at my house I make about 9 bucks an hour..My main goal more than the money is to give the customer the best looking mount that i can give. If i can stand back and say that looks awesome and the customer does too,It makes me feel humble.. However if i had a shop and it was the main source of income I would have to lower the qaulity slap them together as fast as possible assembly line style or keep the same qaulity and charge $600 a deer.. I would not feel good about slapping them together and some customers might not also


----------



## Rick Acker

9 bucks an hour? You need a raise!


----------



## duckhunter4life

Rick Acker said:


> I totally agree with you and welcome to the forum. Some of the best taxidermists I know, just do it on the side. They do it strictly for the art and not to make money in an assembly line business. With that being said, there are many full-time taxidermists that are incredible as well! Jim Benson in E.G.F is one of those guys. Probably not a better all around taxidermist in the area. There's no species of animals that he doesn't do well.
> I myself strictly do birds(Also on the side) and I probably put way to much time into each bird...If I ever wanted to be profitable. But including the extra's is important to me. Nothing beats good detail. Some customers will pay for it...some won't. I cater to guys who want the extra's.


Hello Rick i read all your comments I think they are graet and i feel you are passionate about your work I have 30 bird mounts all of which I have shot and next season I'm hoping to bag blue or a ross up north and will look you up to hopefully add your work to my wall Thanks. Duckhunter4life


----------



## Plainsman

Rick, there are exceptions to the rule of "you get what you pay for". You may know my brother. He is a retired school teacher that does taxidermy. A few years ago he took first place in the Van ****'s North American competition with a shoulder mount moose. He would never make a salesman, or be a wealthy businessman, because he just doesn't have the heart to charge people. I think he is just to modest about his work.
Anyway, he was getting more business than he wanted (he is 68 years old). I told him just raise your price and not as many will want you to do work for them. No no he couldn't do that. He was $100 cheaper on deer than anyone else in the state. He is so picky about his work and puts so much time into each animal that I don't think he makes more than $5 an hour. Maybe less. This year he started turning people down, and I think he only took 45 deer. He doesn't think he should hold a persons deer more than six months, so he likes to be done by May at the latest every year. I would guess he will nock that back to 10 or 20 and eventually stop, but he sure does a heck of a job cheap. 
I wouldn't have been ethical of me and I wouldn't have mentioned this on here if it were not for the fact that he is winding down now and not looking for business. 
I noticed that a local fellow at New Rockford (James Resovy (don't know how to spell that name) just won the Las Vegas taxidermy competition. I don't know if he is expensive, but I have seen his mounts and they are very good.


----------



## trapper16

How much is a black coyote worth?


----------



## headshot

I would have to go for quality. I was looking for a good taxidermist this year. The local guy never answers his phone or returns phone calls. I finally get a hold of him and he tells me the price with no garuntee on turn-around time. He seemed like he didn't even want to discuss what I wanted. He never had any work to show me and wanted me to drop my deer off at his brother's house. I phone a semi-retired guy that lives about 60 miles away. Right away he invites me to his shop for coffee and a chat. I get there and his shop is full of beautiful mounts and antlers out the ying-yang. He gives me a price and a definate pick up date and more importantly asks me how "I" want my deer to look. His price was almost double the local guys but he sold himself to me.


----------



## Tator

Want the best bang for your buck. Steve Wagner out of Jamestown does an absolutely excellent job on deer mounts. I shot my first mounter bow buck this year (138") and took it to him. Everyone from the area takes their deer to him (70 miles).

He charges just $340 for a deer mount. In my opinion he does a great job, I just got my mount back (shot nov. 1) Details look great, I can't complain for that money, it was worth every cent. I'll never take a deer in for $500, and some guys charge even more in our area, it's crazy. He took in 10 deer this year alone from guys in the area I hunt, and everyone of them are happy with his work. Guys taking in deer that measure 152", 148", and 165" (1 family) I believe his cut off line on mounts is around 80 or 90 deer a year (he only works part time taxi for now, with intentions of going full time)

It makes ya wonder about some taxi's charging an arm and a leg to do the same work. If you want a mount done and want it to look great for a great price. He's your man, I'll never take a mount anywhere else.

This is just some FYI, Some people can't afford taxi's at the price they want, this guy makes your trophy affordable.

Tator


----------



## headshot

Show us the pics Tator.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

I go for quality.

It depends on the animal though. I try and bring a deer in every couple years to a buddy of mine that does it. He does a good job, but it's not amazing. He does it for cheap. If I get a monster it goes to a different guy. He is expensive, but it is amazing. 
For birds I try and go to a good person every time. Yet again I have a friend that is getting into it, and I bring him stuff to practice on. Basicly pay for the supplies, and alittle extra. Do they turn out good? yeah I am happy with them. But if I shoot something amazing it goes to someone that does amazing work. I guess I don't mind spending alittle to get a mount done by a friend even if it doesn't turn out crazy good. But I am not going to give them a once in a lifetime bird, or deer.

I guess I have like 6 different guys I work with. All kind of have there own uses! :lol:

Man you guys work for cheap. If I get under $60 an hour I get ******. But then again there isn't quite as much overhead!

AS for having helpers. How else will the learn? Most of the guys around have someone there to help say during deer season. Help the skin etc.


----------



## ndwaterfowler

I go for quality, that's why my mallard is being done where it is. If you value that creature enough to have it mounted to cherish it forever, have it done right. That's my 2 cents!

Chris


----------



## 1 shot

I was thinking about getting a nice mount of multiple ducks. So I decided to check out some places. Holy $%^(
The last time I had a duck mounted it was $70 in 1999 it looked awesome. 
Now I see people want $260 a duck. WOW! The banker would probably laugh when i asked for that loan.

I had a deer mounted in 04 $175 and it looked great. The guy was doing it on the side but when i dropped it off he had a bunch and it was the first weekend so he must have done some pretty good work I was happy.
I guess every aspect is becoming the rich man's sport.


----------



## Rick Acker

1 shot said:


> I was thinking about getting a nice mount of multiple ducks. So I decided to check out some places. Holy $%^(
> The last time I had a duck mounted it was $70 in 1999 it looked awesome.
> Now I see people want $260 a duck. WOW! The banker would probably laugh when i asked for that loan.
> 
> I had a deer mounted in 04 $175 and it looked great. The guy was doing it on the side but when i dropped it off he had a bunch and it was the first weekend so he must have done some pretty good work I was happy.
> I guess every aspect is becoming the rich man's sport.


Yea, and gas used to be $1.30 as well! The cost of supplies for taxidermy has doubled or even tripled in the last several years! And, that $260 is actually a deal, a lot of guys are over $300 hundred now for a duck. If you want quality, you have to pay for it. If you shop around, you'll find a few guys who never raise there prices, but once again...You get what you pay for...And, there is a very good chance they are not running a profitable business. If you only knew what actually goes into mounting a bird. One of these days, I will post a "Day in the life" of a bird taxidermist and how it all comes together. Lot's of time, for not a lot of money. There's a reason why so many taxidermists farm out there birds to specialists!


----------



## averyghg

Rick Acker said:


> Yea, and gas used to be $1.30 as well! The cost of supplies for taxidermy has doubled or even tripled in the last several years! And, that $260 is actually a deal, a lot of guys are over $300 hundred now for a duck. If you want quality, you have to pay for it. If you shop around, you'll find a few guys who never raise there prices, but once again...You get what you pay for...And, there is a very good chance they are not running a profitable business. If you only knew what actually goes into mounting a bird. One of these days, I will post a "Day in the life" of a bird taxidermist and how it all comes together. Lot's of time, for not a lot of money. There's a reason why so many taxidermists farm out there birds to specialists!


I would like to see the "day in the life" of a bird taxidermist. I think that would be pretty cool. I think it would turn a lot of peoples heads as well. Last year i "borrowed" a scalpel from my anatomy lab and tried skinning a goose and i tell ya what, i gave up after working on it for an hour and only having it half done. The thing about people that get good looking mounts for cheap is their prize mount might not look so good a few years down the line


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

DING DING DING DING

Very good point Avery
May look good on the drive home, but after some sun, dust, time etc. It will ook like a coot.


----------



## Chinwhiskers

I don't agree with the whole "get what you pay for" argument any longer when it comes to taxidermy work. Don't get me wrong, in some cases this can be very true, but on the contrary there are some very good taxis out there that are $100's of dollars cheaper than alot of the big namers. You just have to do your homework and find them. Theres alot of them out there.

It just isn't necessary to fork over that kind of money in most cases.

In Bismarck there is a world renowned taxi that charges some serious money for whitetail shoulder mounts, and rightfully so. He has earned his place at the top. The problem is that the other taxis in town that are'nt even close to being on the same level as his taxis are, are charging the same amount. Thats why it important to look into these guys. Some don't even have many years under them to build a solid rep and their charging big money.

There are definatly overpriced taxidermists out there. Thats the reason I don't agree with the "get what you pay for" comments. So beware. 8)


----------



## blhunter3

Where and how does a peson become a taxidemist? I have always wanted to try it, but I dont know how to get started.


----------



## nytrapper16

Rick Acker said:


> spend thousands of dollars for the best possible equipment for their hunts or fishing outings, and then when they finally get that trophy...They don't want to spend the money to get the best possible product! It doesn't make sence to me?


i 100% agree with rick acker the people that spent aton of money on new stuff and then go around asking where can i get there mounts done of x amount of dollars..that makes me mad just spend the money and make it look good. i will spend what ever a taxie wants for it to look good and hold up for years to come


----------



## averyghg

Chinwhiskers said:


> I don't agree with the whole "get what you pay for" argument any longer when it comes to taxidermy work. Don't get me wrong, in some cases this can be very true, but on the contrary there are some very good taxis out there that are $100's of dollars cheaper than alot of the big namers. You just have to do your homework and find them. Theres alot of them out there.
> 
> It just isn't necessary to fork over that kind of money in most cases.
> 
> In Bismarck there is a world renowned taxi that charges some serious money for whitetail shoulder mounts, and rightfully so. He has earned his place at the top. The problem is that the other taxis in town that are'nt even close to being on the same level as his taxis are, are charging the same amount. Thats why it important to look into these guys. Some don't even have many years under them to build a solid rep and their charging big money.
> 
> There are definatly overpriced taxidermists out there. Thats the reason I don't agree with the "get what you pay for" comments. So beware. 8)


Thats why its expected that you do your research before choosing a taxidermist. If they deserve to get paid a lot they should, if they don't then make sure you know it before giving them your trophy and money


----------



## Feather Freeks

cheap mounts can look decent, but only quality more expensive mounts look ALIVE...


----------



## dakotabirdmounts

I like to think that I fall into the category of quality mounts at a very affordable price. I'm overwhelmed with business, and I only intend to do taxidermy on the side. However, I'm quickly finding that its quickly taking over all my free time. I have too much business to do anything but pheasant. I have a customer base all over the US. I like to think my mounts are lifelike, but I hate to be full of myself. I guess I just go off of what my customers think of it. The only thing they like better than my mounts and prices, is my fast turn around time (as little as a day in some cases). So I guess I must be doing something right. I've never really heard what other taxidermists think of my work (other than the one who taught me). I guess you can judge both my work. I'll try to post pictures later.


----------



## Rick Acker

Please post some pic's in Mount show & tell 2008!


----------



## timberlandtaxidermy

How do you turnaround a "quality" ringneck in a day?


----------



## Rick Acker

timberlandtaxidermy said:


> How do you turnaround a "quality" ringneck in a day?


I was kind of wondering the same thing myself...I know I'm slow, but now I really feel bad! :beer:


----------



## ac700wildcat

I had the luck of getting my first nice buck three seasons ago. Took it to a local guy that does it on the side and is supposed to charge around $350. I had seen mounts done by him and they were pretty decent, so I took it to him. I have yet to see that mount.

Last year I had a euro mount done by another local guy that has been around for a long time. My euro was on my wall in less than a month for $70 and he did a great job.

This past deer season I got another buck that I was only going to do a euro on, but decided to do a shoulder mount on. A guy I know out of fargo who is going to school has my mount and is doing it for materials only. He has the capes sent off and professionally tanned and will be charging me $250. I got a call this past weekend from him and I will be picking my mount up next week. I'll post pics and see what everyone thinks. If it looks good I'm going to try get ahold of the guy that has had my other mount for over two years and it will be going to Fargo.

I guess I'll find out if I'm getting what I'll be paying for.

Matt


----------



## dakotabirdmounts

When all you do is pheasants you can put out quality work in a day. Just because a taxidermist takes longer to complete his work doesn't mean its better work.


----------



## Rick Acker

dakotabirdmounts said:


> When all you do is pheasants you can put out quality work in a day. Just because a taxidermist takes longer to complete his work doesn't mean its better work.


Now, I'm going to throw the b.s. flag on you. It is IMPOSSIBLE to have a one day turnaround for a pheasant. Yes, you can mount one in a day, (several for the more experienced) but a bird will not dry in one day...Sorry, not happening. Still waiting for you to post some pic's... :roll:


----------



## dakotabirdmounts

OK, you did get me there. It does obviously take longer than a day for the mount to dry. However, if someone needs a mount in a short amount of time I'll just instruct them on the care needed to insure the mount dries without distorting its appearance before its fully dried. Its a risk they have to be willing to take, and I make sure they're aware of the risk. If you take drying time into the picture I like to let my mounts rest approximately a week, in a room with a dehumidifier running to speed up the drying, before the customer gets them. I certainly wouldn't ship a bird the day after its completed. Really all I'm saying is when you specialize in a particular area you generally will have a better turn around time in that area, and often a higher quality finished product. I for instance take forever to do waterfowl because I'm much less experienced. I didn't mean to get everyone rilled up, just wanted to find a forum to talk with fellow taxidermists (not to argue). Also, I will post some pics asap... left my camera in my buddies truck last weekend during a goose hunting trip, and am still waiting to get it back.


----------



## DeluxeGoodness

4CurlRedleg said:


> Quality, but if it is your first time to a particular taxidermy do a background check. I took an odd pheasant to a big name outfit and they did a nice job until 6 months later it turned into a pile of grease. Check references, it may save a trophy from going south later.


Take a look at your taxidermist's showroom and other works. Birds that don't get fleshed correctly get greasy and gross when it gets hot outside. This is just a sign of lazyness when this happens. uke: But Yes, it is odd how some people think they'll get a deer head done for 200 bucks and it won't look like an ungroomed stuffed animal toy. People are weird like that.


----------



## ruger1

Rick Acker said:


> Here's one for you? Let's say you finally get that trophy duck, fish, deer, etc. that you want mounted! What's more important to you? A taxidermist that can do it the cheapest possible...Or a quality job that you might pay a little more for! The reason I bring this up, it seems like everytime I hear somebody talking about getting something mounted...The first thing out of their mouth is...Where can I get this done cheaply! And, I have to laugh...Because, they are the same guys that spend thousands of dollars for the best possible equipment for their hunts or fishing outings, and then when they finally get that trophy...They don't want to spend the money to get the best possible product! It doesn't make sence to me?


I'd pay extra to guarantee my satisfaction. I realize it's not a guarantee. But, i've seen some crappy mounts that were cheap.


----------



## crna

this is a shameless plug but here goes: i have seen alot of bird mounts both waterfowl and upland and i have to say rick at roughridergamebirds does phenomenal work. i think what separates him from others is his attention to detail. i have received many compliments regarding by mallard mount he did and would highly recommend using his services


----------



## nomrcy

It seems it only takes once to learn your lesson about bad mounts-I had some ducks done when I was younger by a buddy that looked only ok at the time. Now...they have been thrown out. It takes a good taxidermist to mount birds-and the reason for mounting is to preserve a memory. A memory taht should last a lifetime. I am no longer able to "bargain hunt" for a taxidermist. Once you find a good one-hold on to him (or her)! I will pay for a quality mount.


----------



## boranger

I have been in taxidery my whole life,I do it full time, I read this one charged to much or he is getting way to much for his mounts,how do people like this know what his cost are, heath Ins, shop ins, electric bill , heat bill, advertising, on and on.My over head is 2000, a mouth, my shop is a three man shop. we can not charge the same as a part time man does,that is for sure,but when some one is looking for a great job thay are at my door,this the kind of people my shop is looking for,and wehave a great customer base. I am 55 years old and I love doing taxidermy the down side is I have not been able to hunt for many years, there is to much going on in the shop to get out . but that ok with me, I let the other one in the shop hunt, I fish!!!!


----------

